

CVE-2015-0235 glibc gethostbyname Overflow writeup - Moral_
http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2015/01/27/9

======
jaytaylor
Here is a gist which contains source code for testing if a system is
vulnerable:
[https://gist.github.com/koelling/ef9b2b9d0be6d6dbab63](https://gist.github.com/koelling/ef9b2b9d0be6d6dbab63)

e.g.:

    
    
        curl https://gist.githubusercontent.com/koelling/ef9b2b9d0be6d6dbab63/raw/de1730049198c64eaf8f8ab015a3c8b23b63fd34/gistfile1.c > gistfile1.c
        gcc -o ghost-test gistfile1.c
        ./ghost-test
    
        not vulnerable

